# Gun License



## swmcpd (May 16, 2009)

I have a friend that was denied his gun license by the local chief. He has had the license for over 10 years with a clean record but him and the chief are not very good friends. Does he have any recourse? Can he apply to the colonel of the state police?


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

No....



swmcpd said:


> Can he apply to the colonel of the state police?


----------



## MrPat (Jan 6, 2007)

He can move to a new town...


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

He can join GOAL now that his eyes are opened to what a SHAM the licensing system is in Massachusetts.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

He also has 90 days to request judicial review in the district court of the town's jurisdiction. What were the reasons for the chief's denial?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

MetrowestPD said:


> He also has 90 days to request judicial review in the district court of the town's jurisdiction. What were the reasons for the chief's denial?


Yeah. Good luck with that judicial review bullshit.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

MetrowestPD said:


> He also has 90 days to request judicial review in the district court of the town's jurisdiction. What were the reasons for the chief's denial?


Probably the old reliable "Unsuitable Person"


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought that the chief had to renew unless there was a reason not too, as opposed to originally issuing in which he has more latitude


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

firefighter39 said:


> I thought that the chief had to renew unless there was a reason not too, as opposed to originally issuing in which he has more latitude


The state leaves it to the Chief's discretion.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

LawMan3 said:


> Your "friend" huh? Sorry *your* town's chief isn't *your* friend and if *you* want to get a LTC, move to another municipality. NO the colonel is not going to help *you*. He'll probably laugh in *your* face at such a silly request. Have a nice day :mrgreen:


Hahaha! Now, if he spoke to the Sheriff, that would be a different story&#8230;&#8230;.probably give him a full auto permit!


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Just show up at the PD with a box of a dozen donuts for the chief & ask him to reconsider. A kind gesture can go a long way.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

You have gotten some great answers here but the best is to contact an attorney specializing in firearms license issues. Then follow it up with a box of joe and some donuts for the chief.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Suitability and decretion of the Chief are two keys issues here. He had to have a good reason to deny. Definately go with the box of joe and donuts.


----------

